

"Embryo Selection for Cognitive Enhancement: Curiosity or Game-changer?" - gwern
http://www.nickbostrom.com/papers/embryo.pdf

======
gwern
Shulman & Bostrom 2013 excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/Z8wRcsWt...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/Z8wRcsWtgot)

